# Camel Racing



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone have any information about camel racing? I have a friend in town this week and we would like to go. Anyone know a phone number, website, location, etc, where I can find out more information?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## calbear (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm also curious on this. Are they usually big events?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Camel Races | DUBAI FRINGE


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Bang thanks for the link but have you been there recently? The site's dated 2009 and since then we know nad al sheba's been replaced by meydan for horse racing. Do you know if the camel racing's still going at nad al sheba?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just south of there is the big track Most days I drive by they are training, but not sure about the races..


----------



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

*camel racing number does not pick up*

The website has a number on it, but that number has only horse racing, not camel racing. When I finally got a hold of someone, they gave me an additional phone number, and that number (04 338 8170) just rings a dozen times and then disconnects, no message and nobody to answer the phone. 

Is it possible that the season is over, it does not seem as though anybody is ever at the place to answer questions.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I will try to get some information from my friends ( camel owners ),

I may get information about Sharjah, Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

I will do my best. but I know you will need 4X4 to catch up or to reach the location sometimes.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Pretty sure the season is over,, asked a local friend today...


----------

